# Irish Sports Horse X Arab



## Jlch09 (19 January 2013)

Hello,

I put my Irish Sports Horse mare to an Arab stallion 4 years ago.

The stud kept him, but are now selling him.

I am considering having him to bring on and do BSJA, but I know nothing of what this X breed is like. Are they good jumpers???


----------



## JCWHITE (19 January 2013)

I would think its an ideal cross, one I would like!
Any pictures?


----------



## KatB (19 January 2013)

Yep, I know someone who actively breeds this cross and loves then for their athleticism and endurance. It's a great eventing mix if they inherit the right traits from each parent, but look at each individual as a separate case


----------



## Brownmare (19 January 2013)

My mum bred one and he was an amazing character with great paces but was a total wuss jumping! If he knocked a pole it would take ages to get him near another jump again. Once he got over that it did make him very careful though  However Mum isn't into jumping so he never did that much!


----------



## Avonbrook (19 January 2013)

Did the stallion jump?  As with all breeds the "jumping gene" is more strongly associated with some lines than others.  My pure-breds jump, my stallion is currently teaching my 13 year old who has just come off her 12.2hh pony that 85/90cm courses really are easy-peasy , won't be long before he's back doing 105cm.

I know someone who hunts very seriously who has fallen big time for a 50/50 Arab x Irish sports horse because he is so very clever at working out what is needed in trappy places as well as being brave and able and with stamina to burn.  He was initially there to be sold...


----------



## Cortez (19 January 2013)

I bred an Irish Draught X Arab some years back, and he was the most charming person you could wish to meet. But the one thing he WASN'T any good at was jumping, for all his willing efforts.


----------



## Orchardbeck (19 January 2013)

I will seriously be considering this type of cross for my next beastie, if not Irish draft then Connemaraxtb  so perhaps Irish sports pony, but either way, my favourites all rolled in to one.


----------



## Luci07 (19 January 2013)

What is the cross for your ISH? Tamarillo was 25% Arab? I would go and have a look and see what you think.


----------



## Laafet (19 January 2013)

This is a cross that I really like, I had one, the lovely Murphy. Am just getting some pics up of him. He did everything from hunting to side saddle to affiliated dressage and Para dressage, qualifying his rider for the WCP Squad. He was an angel.


----------



## Jlch09 (19 January 2013)

Laafer- I would love to see photos!!


----------



## Rollin (19 January 2013)

Jlch09 said:



			Hello,

I put my Irish Sports Horse mare to an Arab stallion 4 years ago.

The stud kept him, but are now selling him.

I am considering having him to bring on and do BSJA, but I know nothing of what this X breed is like. Are they good jumpers???
		
Click to expand...

I am crossing Shagya Arabs with Cleveland Bays,  please look at my post on the Shagya World website for top class SJ credentials.  The Shagya is 90% Arabian but breed standard is minimum of 15.2hh and many reach 16hh.


----------



## Laafet (20 January 2013)

My beautiful ID x Arab, so sadly departed far too soon.

at Addington













Hunter Trialling







Off Hunting on Boxing Day in Hampshire a few years back, led over a number of fences as the HH didn't seem to do much jumping!


----------

